# I will revoke my membership as a Rockets fan



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

I am no longer a Rockets fan. Until Stev Francis and Cuttino Mobley stop playing buddy ball adn freezing out the rest of their teammates I am no longer a fan. Its rediculous YAO didnt get a shot until the 2nd half:upset:


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

I agree with you BEEZ.

I think everyone already noticed that, but the only guy that can do something about it is Rudy. I don't see Francis and Mobley changing their game without some pressure.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

they arent going to put up with this sort of unselfish play there.changes will be made in the off season.look for 2 of the 4 starters(besides yao)to be gone.i would ship francis if i could get the right deal for him but thats me,i know a lot of people are in love with the guy.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

I'd trade Mobley if I had to trade one of the 2....Francis could be Iverson, except a better rebounder.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hollis</b>!
> I'd trade Mobley if I had to trade one of the 2....Francis could be Iverson, except a better rebounder.


I know Cuttino's Girlfriend besides knowing Eddie and his mother personally. And she says that hes playing like this intentionally. She thinks he will get traded in the offseason


----------



## Tenshi25 (Nov 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> 
> 
> I know Cuttino's Girlfriend besides knowing Eddie and his mother personally. And she says that hes playing like this intentionally. She thinks he will get traded in the offseason


Who? Mobley or Griffin?


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Tenshi25</b>!
> 
> 
> Who? Mobley or Griffin?


Mobley's Girlfriend, and I know Eddie and his mother personally


----------



## Tenshi25 (Nov 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> 
> 
> Mobley's Girlfriend, and I know Eddie and his mother personally


Well, right now he's scored 22 points in about 15 minutes, missing only one shot...in nights like this it makes me wonder if we should trade him or not but then maybe tomorrow he'll be 5 of 15 so...this guy drives me nuts.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

Rudy...doesn't expect much this season. He is trying to get Ming threw the year healthy...right or wrong.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

right now, when the rockets are playing good, they can beat any other team in the league. if they got more consistent they could be an elite team like the kings. i really hope mobley and griffin don't leave because this team could be a title contender. but right now it is really frustrating being a rockets fan. i have no problem with ming not getting many shots, as long as the other guys are making their shots and ming is still involved in the offense. who actually takes the shots doesn't matter as long as they go down. when francis and mobley are playing good, ming doesn't need to score for the rockets to win. it's when they are playing bad that they need to realize it and get ming the ball more often and let him carry them. i really don't think ming is a player who is going to carry a team every game and dominate. i guess we'll just have to see what happens the rest of this season and then in the offseason.


----------



## carayip (Jan 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rocketeer</b>!
> i really don't think ming is a player who is going to carry a team every game and dominate. i guess we'll just have to see what happens the rest of this season and then in the offseason.


What do you expect? You can't expect a foreign rookie to come in to a team with established stars like Francis and Mobley and then dominate and carry the team night in night out at this stage of his career. Give him time. Even Dirk couldn't get it done in his 1st and even 2nd season. I think Yao has the potential to be a more dominant player at both ends of the floor than Dirk although they are totally different kind of players and can't really be compared.


----------



## Tenshi25 (Nov 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rocketeer</b>!
> i have no problem with ming not getting many shots, as long as the other guys are making their shots and ming is still involved in the offense. who actually takes the shots doesn't matter as long as they go down.


Yeah, exactly. Like in the game against Boston, Yao only took 2 shots, which seems unbelievable but if the guy was, apparently, doubled and tripled team all the time, even when he didn't have the ball, there's no point in trying to give him the ball all the time so he can try shots, instead the other guys scored easily all the time and we won.
Against the Knicks, the defense was a lot softer and he came back to one of his 24 points performances. I am not really worried about that, he's really good and he'll be a lot better and the rest of team seems finally to have seen that. What really worries me about this team are things like the huge amount of turnovers (17 yesterday), the few assists we dish (that kills us), for example, Francis having 4 assists and 5 turnovers, that's totally unacceptable for an elite PG.
As for Mobley and Griffin, I'd say go for the trade if we can get something that complements our game better, but not for just anything. They're very inconsistent players but still they're good and it would be a shame to trade them for some sucky players in return and having to miss them a little while after the trade.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>carayip</b>!
> 
> 
> What do you expect? You can't expect a foreign rookie to come in to a team with established stars like Francis and Mobley and then dominate and carry the team night in night out at this stage of his career. Give him time. Even Dirk couldn't get it done in his 1st and even 2nd season. I think Yao has the potential to be a more dominant player at both ends of the floor than Dirk although they are totally different kind of players and can't really be compared.


i don't expect him too. i think you misunderstood my post or maybe i wasn't clear enough. ming shouldn't have to do that right now. i added the "i really don't think ming is a player who is going to carry a team every game and dominate" sentence because from what i've seen i don't think he can or will be able too. i'm not saying he should be able to right now. and it might just be because he is young and it is his first year. other people keep saying that ming doesn't get the ball enough and that he should get it every play or take 20 shots a game. i was just saying that right now i don't think he can or should be doing that. 

if the rockets would just play a little better against the bad teams we wouldn't have to worry about playoffs. and if they make it, they have the ability to advance a round or two no matter who they are playing.


----------



## carayip (Jan 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rocketeer</b>!
> i added the "i really don't think ming is a player who is going to carry a team every game and dominate" sentence because from what i've seen i don't think he can or will be able too.


Hmmm doubter eh? Let's wait and see...


----------



## sylaw (Nov 7, 2002)

I don't think anybody expects Yao to get 20 shots a game. 15 a game wouldn't be bad. 

I think it is about the about the amount of touches, the consistency in which he gets these touches and the entry passes thrown to him. Often times Yao's touches are inconsistent. Sometimes they would get him the ball all the time and sometimes not at all. I also think their passes to Yao are really just poor. A lot of times he would have great position but they don't look to him. He would then have to come out further to get passes outside the paint with very little time left on the shot clock. 

I'm not saying Yao is perfect. If fact, he still has a lot to learn. But he can be a dominating force in the future with the right players around him.


----------



## fryjol (Aug 13, 2002)

*I wanna know*

I wan to know, if there is any chance of Stevie playing SG.
Because The cat could be a great player to trade for a more consistent player, cuttino is too much charismatic for the kind of coach we have.

So we trade cuttino, collier and Terence Morris for a real PG, more passer than shooter but with a great range.

So What you think? Could Franchise play the SG? Who could be that pg? Isn`t franchise too small to play SG?

Eddie Griffin is a great player not future all-star by now, But it could be in around two seasons the factor x in this team.
COLOMBIA LOVES THE ROCKETS


----------



## toiletscrubber (Sep 22, 2002)

I didn't get to watch a lots of Rockets game, and to be honest, I wouldn't watched the Rockets if there wasn't Yao Ming, because this is team is not playing the way basketball should be play.

This team is seriously lacking basketball IQ. Moochie Norris, Eddie Griffin, James Posey, and Cuttino Mobley, they NEED to learn how to play TEAM basketball.

Their offense is such a mess, there is no good ball movement, no team work, all individual efforts. The reason they are above 500 is that they are a streaky team, and in a night when they shoot well, they win. But when they don't, they loses in a huge margin. Look at the first half of the Wizards game, they need way better team work.

The best game I have seen them play is against the Lakers where they lost on double OT, they lost the game but in that game, their offense is well run, the ball goes to Yao, kicks back out, and all of the sudden, there are someone open for a shot or lay up.

That's how basketball should be play, and Houston are capable playing that way, is just that some of the starters need to have better Basketball knowledge.


----------



## Tenshi25 (Nov 27, 2002)

*Re: I wanna know*



> Originally posted by <b>fryjol</b>!
> I wan to know, if there is any chance of Stevie playing SG.
> Because The cat could be a great player to trade for a more consistent player, cuttino is too much charismatic for the kind of coach we have.
> 
> ...


I think Francis would be an excellent SG in the offense but he'd have a terrible time defending some SG's in this league, he's too short, they should have to find a solution for that. Still I am totally for trading Mobley for a pass first PG, that's what this team needs.


----------



## Tenshi25 (Nov 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>toiletscrubber</b>!
> I didn't get to watch a lots of Rockets game, and to be honest, I wouldn't watched the Rockets if there wasn't Yao Ming, because this is team is not playing the way basketball should be play.
> 
> *This team is seriously lacking basketball IQ.* Moochie Norris, Eddie Griffin, James Posey, and Cuttino Mobley, they NEED to learn how to play TEAM basketball.
> ...


I completely agree with you. Lots of talent but total lack of understanding of the game sometimes.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Tenshi25</b>!
> 
> 
> I completely agree with you. Lots of talent but total lack of understanding of the game sometimes.


Houston needs to surrond themselves with "other" coaches on there coaching staff


----------



## fryjol (Aug 13, 2002)

*Don`t understand*

"Houston needs to surrond themselves with "other" coaches on there coaching staff"


Don`t understan your thing about the coaches and the staff.
What exactly you mean


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: Don`t understand*



> Originally posted by <b>fryjol</b>!
> "Houston needs to surrond themselves with "other" coaches on there coaching staff"
> 
> 
> ...


Coaches that coach or can teach. There is not one coach on their staff that can show they're big men how to position themselves and work on the low block. Rudy T has one philosophy and that is Cuttino and Steve pass to each other.


----------



## fryjol (Aug 13, 2002)

*maybe the dream?*

What about Hakeem, he can teach the big fella.
I say that we really need a hard line COACH, i apreciate RUDY T but the guy has showed in two consecutive drafts, an in three season that his coaching career is almost dead.
Takehim upstairs, some executive high paid.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: maybe the dream?*



> Originally posted by <b>fryjol</b>!
> What about Hakeem, he can teach the big fella.
> I say that we really need a hard line COACH, i apreciate RUDY T but the guy has showed in two consecutive drafts, an in three season that his coaching career is almost dead.
> Takehim upstairs, some executive high paid.


agreed. I would lvoe for the dream to come in here and teach YAO and Eddie. Sounds like a comedy team doesnt it. Anyway teach them low post D as well as offensive moves and hire a defensive minded strong willed coach because regardless the offense is there


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

*Re: Re: maybe the dream?*



> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> 
> 
> agreed. I would lvoe for the dream to come in here and teach YAO and Eddie. Sounds like a comedy team doesnt it. Anyway teach them low post D as well as offensive moves and hire a defensive minded strong willed coach because regardless the offense is there


a defensive minded coach? the problem right now it that the rockets aren't making shots. the d has been fine. right now the players, not the coach, are the problem. it's not the coaches fault the team is shooting terrible.

but i do agree that they should bring in hakeem.


----------



## Tenshi25 (Nov 27, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: maybe the dream?*



> Originally posted by <b>rocketeer</b>!
> 
> 
> a defensive minded coach? the problem right now it that the rockets aren't making shots. the d has been fine. right now the players, not the coach, are the problem. it's not the coaches fault the team is shooting terrible.


I have to disagree with that. In the first half of the season we kept many teams at around 40% FG and they rarely scored more than 90 something points, whereas lately, most of the teams score us high 90's or over 100 points, often shooting at around 50%.

About bringing Hakeem, that would be great IMO. I read a very interesting article in the Houston Chronicle when they talked about Moses Malone saying that he'd like to help the Rockets and Yao with his rebound, post moves and his game in general, if the Rockets asked him for help. Here's the link:


http://www.chron.com/cs/CDA/story.hts/sports/bk/bkn/rox/1773124


----------

